# Looking for new TV with at least 4 HDMI.....



## johnvosh

K, so I am finding my 32" Philips LCD TV is a bit small for my living room. This means I am looking for a new TV. I am looking for a minimum of 46" and a max of about 52". I sit a minimum of 8 feet from the TV depending what part of the couch or chair I sit. The TV has to have at least 4 HDMI ports plus a composite input. I mainly watch TV, normally at 720p thru Telus TV, and then I have a Sony Blu-Ray player, a PS3, an Xbox 360 & a Nintendo Wii connected to the TV. I mainly play racing games. The living room is fairly bright during the day.

The only TV I have found so far that meets my needs is the Sony Bravia EX645 50" 1080P, but the reviews aren't that good for it. I have found that it is almost impossible to find a TV with 4 HDMI inputs. Any recommendations please... The stores I'd be looking at are BestBuy, Future Shop, Walmart, Memoryexpress.com as I live in Edmonton, Alberta. Oh and I'm looking to stay under $1,300.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Samurai707

Willing to go 55"?
http://www.costco.com/Panasonic-55%22-Class-1080p-120Hz-LED-Edge-Lit-SMART-VIERA%C2%AE-HDTV-and-Wireless-Adapter-TC-55LE54.product.11759226.html

Might even be able to find cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## SC2pro

i think the LG 55LM6200 will be best: http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/lg-electronics-lg-55-1080p-120hz-3d-led-smart-tv-55lm6200-future-shop-exclusive-55lm6200/10198614.aspx?path=dfd0952b203e226eacb1204951a6999fen02

it is currently 200$ off so it now fits in your budget. the good part is that you are also getting 3D and Smart Tv so thats a bonus.
And if you have the impression that LG is cheap and crappy, i can assure you their products are solid. I thought that at first but after buying a LG plasma i just continued to buy more and more of their stuff and none of them have never let me down.


----------



## johnvosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Willing to go 55"?
> http://www.costco.com/Panasonic-55%22-Class-1080p-120Hz-LED-Edge-Lit-SMART-VIERA%C2%AE-HDTV-and-Wireless-Adapter-TC-55LE54.product.11759226.html
> 
> Might even be able to find cheaper elsewhere.


Had a look and only costco has it for $1350 in Canada, and I don't have a costco membership. Looks pretty decent though.


----------



## johnvosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SC2pro*
> 
> i think the LG 55LM6200 will be best: http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/lg-electronics-lg-55-1080p-120hz-3d-led-smart-tv-55lm6200-future-shop-exclusive-55lm6200/10198614.aspx?path=dfd0952b203e226eacb1204951a6999fen02
> 
> it is currently 200$ off so it now fits in your budget. the good part is that you are also getting 3D and Smart Tv so thats a bonus.
> And if you have the impression that LG is cheap and crappy, i can assure you their products are solid. I thought that at first but after buying a LG plasma i just continued to buy more and more of their stuff and none of them have never let me down.


I've had LG before and find they are a decent product. I might go look at this one, except for that it will be after the sale ends of course. It's been like 4-5 years since I last bought a TV, are the 3D TV's all that good yet or should I wait a couple more years before getting one.


----------



## zalittle

You can always get a HDMI splitter. Newegg has 2, 4, and 8 port splitters. It is basically a HDMI hub. The easy way to add devices to your TV or Monitor with limited HDMI ports is with a splitter.


----------



## johnvosh

Well, think I found the one I'm going to pick up this weekend hopefully. It is the Sharp AQUOS 52" 1080p 120Hz LED Smart TV (LC52C6400U) from Future Shop....


----------



## Samurai707

Hope it works for your needs








Let us know how it performs to give this thread some closure


----------



## johnvosh

Picked up my TV today. Went with the 47" LG LS56 120Hz LED LCD TV. Seems to be a good TV so far and was a decent price.


----------

